# Possible divorce?



## Needtotalk (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife and I have been together for 12 yrs and married for almost 7. We have a 4 yr old.
We are different people and haven't had the best marriage, but I am of the attitude that I took and oath and will need to work to make it last and it will not always be "fun". Recently we have basically been roommates and we are both talking about it possibly being time to end the marriage. This, of course, is making my mind race and I have been thinking about whether or not I truly am in love with her and that this may be the best thing for both of us. The fact that I am even thinking like this is telling me that it may be over.
I am not looking for a resolution to my problem or feelings by posting here, I am just looking for others who may have some words of wisdom.


----------

